# Traning at Home



## wingchun100 (Sep 22, 2016)

Obviously this is not ideal, especially for a style that requires you to feel things, but...life happens, and sometimes you cannot go to class. That is the case with me right now. Even though the class itself is free, it costs extra gas money to go there, and I am in such a financial rut that I won't be able to go for a while.

I had some ideas, but I was wondering what you all do when you don't have any training partners. Here is a rundown of some things I had in mind:

1) Practice forms. I know all 3 empty hand and the dummy form, although I do not have a completed wooden dummy yet. (However, that will be happening soon.)

2) Do 1000 punches. I don't know where the idea for that number came into my head, but it's there. I figure even if I practice half of that, I'm good.

3) Practice kicks. Not sure how many. I did not put a number on this because sometimes when I kick, I still lose balance. I figure it would be better if I practice fewer kicks that are GOOD, as opposed to aiming for 500 per day, and I am off-balance for half of them.

4) Punch the wall bag. This can obviously be combined with item 2.

5) Practice doing simultaneous blocks and attacks with a pivot. Anyone who has read other posts of mine know that I still pivot with the weight sometimes going back to my heels, which of course will make it easy to uproot me. That's why I considered this for solo practice.

6) Shadow boxing. For a while I was doing five 3-minute rounds every other day, but after a while it got boring to me because I can imagine people attacking me only in so many different ways. It just got redundant and boring to me.

So that's what I got so far. Any other ideas?


----------



## guy b (Sep 22, 2016)

double end bag

wall bag

heavy bag

pole



wingchun100 said:


> Anyone who has read other posts of mine know that I still pivot with the weight sometimes going back to my heels,



Since you sound confused on this, I would get some instruction before trying to practice at home


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 22, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> Obviously this is not ideal, especially for a style that requires you to feel things, but...life happens, and sometimes you cannot go to class. That is the case with me right now. Even though the class itself is free, it costs extra gas money to go there, and I am in such a financial rut that I won't be able to go for a while.
> 
> I had some ideas, but I was wondering what you all do when you don't have any training partners. Here is a rundown of some things I had in mind:
> 
> ...


Put some specific movement practice in there. When I wasn't able to train with others, I spent a lot of time keeping up footwork, working on timing between hands and feet and weight shifts.

I also took the time to do a lot of work on thinking through scenarios. I find that when I'm working with a partner, I don't stop often enough and just analyze where our bodies are and what other options I might have. Working alone, I can leave my imaginary training partner in any position I like for as long as I like while I contemplate the physics and possibilities of the situation. I'd often place myself in both positions (attacker and defender) and try to feel the weight shifts, imagine the impacts, and look for better interactions from both sides. It takes a lot of imagination and a strong commitment to keeping it realistic, but my understanding and application improved because of it.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 22, 2016)

guy b said:


> double end bag
> 
> wall bag
> 
> ...


 

I have some instruction already. Thank you.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 22, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Put some specific movement practice in there. When I wasn't able to train with others, I spent a lot of time keeping up footwork, working on timing between hands and feet and weight shifts.
> 
> I also took the time to do a lot of work on thinking through scenarios. I find that when I'm working with a partner, I don't stop often enough and just analyze where our bodies are and what other options I might have. Working alone, I can leave my imaginary training partner in any position I like for as long as I like while I contemplate the physics and possibilities of the situation. I'd often place myself in both positions (attacker and defender) and try to feel the weight shifts, imagine the impacts, and look for better interactions from both sides. It takes a lot of imagination and a strong commitment to keeping it realistic, but my understanding and application improved because of it.


 

That is a good idea. When I did the shadow boxing, I was imagining it as a more or less constant barrage of attacks. However, the problem was they were the SAME attacks over and over. I thought of the idea a while back of going to YouTube and just typing "Street fight" into the search engine. There is no shortage of videos like that. I could observe and get ideas for other ways that someone might attack.


----------



## guy b (Sep 22, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> I have some instruction already. Thank you.



You are asking for advice about pivoting on a forum


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 22, 2016)

guy b said:


> You are asking for advice about pivoting on a forum


 

Yes...yes I was, but I was not "confused." I have a clear idea of what I am doing wrong and was asking advice on how to fix it.


----------



## Cephalopod (Sep 22, 2016)

Is there anyone from your class who lives in your neck of the woods who might want to drop by for a little extra training?
You just can't beat mano a mano.


----------



## Juany118 (Sep 22, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Put some specific movement practice in there. When I wasn't able to train with others, I spent a lot of time keeping up footwork, working on timing between hands and feet and weight shifts.
> 
> I also took the time to do a lot of work on thinking through scenarios. I find that when I'm working with a partner, I don't stop often enough and just analyze where our bodies are and what other options I might have. Working alone, I can leave my imaginary training partner in any position I like for as long as I like while I contemplate the physics and possibilities of the situation. I'd often place myself in both positions (attacker and defender) and try to feel the weight shifts, imagine the impacts, and look for better interactions from both sides. It takes a lot of imagination and a strong commitment to keeping it realistic, but my understanding and application improved because of it.


Foot work, footwork, footwork.

I actually made a "diamond" out of PVC tubing (using Kali sticks as the baseline length) so there are times when I will simply practice proper footwork moving in, out and laterally, 360 degrees around it.  You would be surprised, when starting out, how often you will not step around but over the pipes when very close.  In a real fight that means you are tripping yourself on your opponent's leg.  It's also useful to do this with a partner, both of you "dancing" around it because you have to learn timing as you move back and forth in opposing directions.  It gets even more fun if instead of a set pattern you have one partner lead the general direction because that helps you learn to read body language if not leading and how to hide telegraphing if leading

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 22, 2016)

What type of kick do you lose balance on?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 22, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> Foot work, footwork, footwork.
> 
> I actually made a "diamond" out of PVC tubing (using Kali sticks as the baseline length) so there are times when I will simply practice proper footwork moving in, out and laterally, 360 degrees around it.  You would be surprised, when starting out, how often you will not step around but over the pipes when very close.  In a real fight that means you are tripping yourself on your opponent's leg.  It's also useful to do this with a partner, both of you "dancing" around it because you have to learn timing as you move back and forth in opposing directions.  It gets even more fun if instead of a set pattern you have one partner lead the general direction because that helps you learn to read body language if not leading and how to hide telegraphing if leading
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Do you have a picture of the diamond you made? I have some vague memory of the footwork from some of the FMA I've dabbled with, and can't help thinking that's the part that's most useful to me right now.


----------



## Juany118 (Sep 22, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Do you have a picture of the diamond you made? I have some vague memory of the footwork from some of the FMA I've dabbled with, and can't help thinking that's the part that's most useful to me right now.




Just got home, I'll post one tomorrow, but essentially it's simply 4 pieces of PVC pipe connected by four 90 degree connectors.  The length of each side is equal to one of my Kali sticks.  I don't glue them because there are some footwork drills that only use a triangle as well.  In class we will just place the Kali sticks on the floor but I had some extra PVC lying around after another project so figured "what the hell, don't need to buy another 2 Kali sticks for a quintet.


----------



## KPM (Sep 23, 2016)

Simpler solution.  Get some painter's tape and just tape out the pattern on the floor.  It sticks pretty well for as long as you want it, and peels up nicely when you don't want it any more!  It will stick to carpet or flooring. I use it for Silat Langka patterns.


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 23, 2016)

There's a lot of different legwork and footwork in the gerk jong's...which are basically different sized triangles made of posts sticking up out of the ground.

@wingchun100 for your loss of balance when kicking...IME the fastest way to fix this would be a lot of single leg training (i.e. post training). Even when doing your wallbag training, train it on one leg.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 23, 2016)

Cephalopod said:


> Is there anyone from your class who lives in your neck of the woods who might want to drop by for a little extra training?
> You just can't beat mano a mano.


 

I wish. I live in Stillwater NY. Most of my fellow students live closer to my Sifu, who is about an hour away.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 23, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> Just got home, I'll post one tomorrow, but essentially it's simply 4 pieces of PVC pipe connected by four 90 degree connectors.  The length of each side is equal to one of my Kali sticks.  I don't glue them because there are some footwork drills that only use a triangle as well.  In class we will just place the Kali sticks on the floor but I had some extra PVC lying around after another project so figured "what the hell, don't need to buy another 2 Kali sticks for a quintet.


 
I would like to see this drill in action too so, aside from a picture, a video would be interesting, if possible.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 23, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> What type of kick do you lose balance on?


 
Primarily on the side kick, even though I do it only as high as the knee. There are some people who will go as high as the waist, but I don't like to do that because I always think, "If I were fighting a grappler, this would be like handing them my head." Hell, even if someone DOESN'T train in grappling, I think they could take advantage of it.

I'm not saying my self-imposed "no kicks higher than knees" rule is right for everyone. It is just the one that seems right for me, given my balance issues.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 23, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> There's a lot of different legwork and footwork in the gerk jong's...which are basically different sized triangles made of posts sticking up out of the ground.
> 
> @wingchun100 for your loss of balance when kicking...IME the fastest way to fix this would be a lot of single leg training (i.e. post training). Even when doing your wallbag training, train it on one leg.


 
Different schools use different terminology. I know "gerk" is for legs, but the term "gerk jong" escapes me.

A-Googling I will go.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 23, 2016)

Got it. Somehow I don't recall ever seeing these before!


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 23, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> Got it. Somehow I don't recall ever seeing these before!



just FYI...your image doesn't show up? Did you 'attach' it or 'copy/paste' it into your reply?


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 23, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> just FYI...your image doesn't show up? Did you 'attach' it or 'copy/paste' it into your reply?


 
When you get the toolbar above the space where you enter text, there is a button marked "image" right next to the smiley face. Let me try "upload file" instead...


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 23, 2016)

Try again...


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thx. It worked.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 23, 2016)

You're welcome.

I am so used to just seeing a paperclip as the "Attached" symbol that it took me a while to figure out.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 23, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> Just got home, I'll post one tomorrow, but essentially it's simply 4 pieces of PVC pipe connected by four 90 degree connectors.  The length of each side is equal to one of my Kali sticks.  I don't glue them because there are some footwork drills that only use a triangle as well.  In class we will just place the Kali sticks on the floor but I had some extra PVC lying around after another project so figured "what the hell, don't need to buy another 2 Kali sticks for a quintet.


Cool. I have some spare PVC lying around (including some 90-degree elbows), as well as a pair of sticks. I might cobble one of these together and start playing with some footwork drills. I need to look on YouTube for some examples of Kali drills...unless my friend Mike has some on his videos I own (he used to teach a blend of Kali and Silat, now just teaches Silat).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 23, 2016)

KPM said:


> Simpler solution.  Get some painter's tape and just tape out the pattern on the floor.  It sticks pretty well for as long as you want it, and peels up nicely when you don't want it any more!  It will stick to carpet or flooring. I use it for Silat Langka patterns.


That works, but requires I stop and tape it out each time. Easier mid-class to toss out the diamond (okay, it's a square, damnit!) to work on something. The PVC also (as mentioned earlier) makes it clear when you step across the line, rather than around it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 23, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> Primarily on the side kick, even though I do it only as high as the knee. There are some people who will go as high as the waist, but I don't like to do that because I always think, "If I were fighting a grappler, this would be like handing them my head." Hell, even if someone DOESN'T train in grappling, I think they could take advantage of it.
> 
> I'm not saying my self-imposed "no kicks higher than knees" rule is right for everyone. It is just the one that seems right for me, given my balance issues.


The most common reason I've seen for loss of balance on a side kick is a student either standing too tall on the support leg or simply raising the weight during the kick (so support leg getting straighter during transition, making weight rise too much). Neither of those is necessarily an error (I've seen good kickers make both work), but both make balance more difficult, IME.

That answer assumes you're talking about a kick with even moderate speed. If you're having trouble with a slower kick, it's as likely to be a simple weakness in the balancing muscles around the ankle, which is remedied by the "post" exercise someone else mentioned.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 23, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> The most common reason I've seen for loss of balance on a side kick is a student either standing too tall on the support leg or simply raising the weight during the kick (so support leg getting straighter during transition, making weight rise too much). Neither of those is necessarily an error (I've seen good kickers make both work), but both make balance more difficult, IME.
> 
> That answer assumes you're talking about a kick with even moderate speed. If you're having trouble with a slower kick, it's as likely to be a simple weakness in the balancing muscles around the ankle, which is remedied by the "post" exercise someone else mentioned.


 
It also has to do with proper release of the energy. I am not sure I am going to phrase this so it really explains what I mean, but I will try my best.

Say I am standing with my right side toward my opponent, and I want to do a lead side kick. I lift my right leg and start to pivot so I can put my "hip" into the kick. Sometimes what happens is I get ahead of myself. If I kick before the hip is turned into it, then I lose balance.

Another thing that hinders it is what I do with my upper body during the kick. If I lean away from the kick too much, then over I go.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 23, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> It also has to do with proper release of the energy. I am not sure I am going to phrase this so it really explains what I mean, but I will try my best.
> 
> Say I am standing with my right side toward my opponent, and I want to do a lead side kick. I lift my right leg and start to pivot so I can put my "hip" into the kick. Sometimes what happens is I get ahead of myself. If I kick before the hip is turned into it, then I lose balance.
> 
> Another thing that hinders it is what I do with my upper body during the kick. If I lean away from the kick too much, then over I go.


The former is a timing issue - which way do you usually end up off-balance (not including any over-corrections)?

The latter sounds like an unconscious over-correction, perhaps a response to the first issue?


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 23, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> The former is a timing issue - which way do you usually end up off-balance (not including any over-corrections)?
> 
> The latter sounds like an unconscious over-correction, perhaps a response to the first issue?


 
I am standing in my cubicle at work now, doing a low side kick in an attempt to recreate the loss so I can explain it to you, and of course I am not losing my balance!

Now that I think about it, I think the loss occurs only when I go higher. For example, there is a section in the wooden dummy when we step back from it and deliver a side kick that lands just under the lower arm, as if we were kicking someone in the torso. During this motion, I usually find myself falling to the side during the kick. Which side depends on the leg that is kicking: I fall in the direction of whichever leg is still on the ground.

Another phenomenon is that, when I bring my leg down after the kick, I find myself "falling" into it, if that makes sense. In other words, instead of controlling my balance so that I bring my leg back to the ground in a steady stance, I pitch forward. This could lead to something very dangerous happening...for example, if I pitch forward into a punch.


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 23, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> Now that I think about it, I think the loss occurs only when I go higher. For example, there is a section in the wooden dummy when we step back from it and deliver a side kick that lands just under the lower arm, as if we were kicking someone in the torso. During this motion, I usually find myself falling to the side during the kick. Which side depends on the leg that is kicking: I fall in the direction of whichever leg is still on the ground.
> 
> Another phenomenon is that, when I bring my leg down after the kick, I find myself "falling" into it, if that makes sense. In other words, instead of controlling my balance so that I bring my leg back to the ground in a steady stance, I pitch forward. This could lead to something very dangerous happening...for example, if I pitch forward into a punch.



Remember, if you are slightly off with your timing, and you have a dummy that is "springy", then the energy will return into and through your kicking leg. IOW, if your kick is more of a 'push' energy than a snappy 'hit and get off' energy...your base leg must be able to handle that. 
As for 'falling into it'...you must master your own COG very well before moving on in the curriculum. That is why I think you should train your single-leg stance a lot first. Anyway, just my thought. Good luck to you.


----------



## yak sao (Sep 23, 2016)

If it's occurring when you kick higher , it could be a bit of a flexibility issue . Try doing dynamic stretches .
 Here's a link of what I'm talking about . I go higher than this though to promote better flexibility


----------



## Juany118 (Sep 23, 2016)

KPM said:


> Simpler solution.  Get some painter's tape and just tape out the pattern on the floor.  It sticks pretty well for as long as you want it, and peels up nicely when you don't want it any more!  It will stick to carpet or flooring. I use it for Silat Langka patterns.



Yeah I used to do that but I like doing the drills outside on the deck or in the yard when the weather is nice.  Painters tape and grass don't work well together.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 23, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> I am standing in my cubicle at work now, doing a low side kick in an attempt to recreate the loss so I can explain it to you, and of course I am not losing my balance!
> 
> Now that I think about it, I think the loss occurs only when I go higher. For example, there is a section in the wooden dummy when we step back from it and deliver a side kick that lands just under the lower arm, as if we were kicking someone in the torso. During this motion, I usually find myself falling to the side during the kick. Which side depends on the leg that is kicking: I fall in the direction of whichever leg is still on the ground.
> 
> Another phenomenon is that, when I bring my leg down after the kick, I find myself "falling" into it, if that makes sense. In other words, instead of controlling my balance so that I bring my leg back to the ground in a steady stance, I pitch forward. This could lead to something very dangerous happening...for example, if I pitch forward into a punch.


There might be another thing going on in that first example. You mention that in this form, you're stepping away to have room for the higher kick. I think the motion of your body is more important to the problem than the height. It sounds like you may not be getting to a neutral body position (in other words, your weight is still moving laterally) before the kick. Since I assume the move shifts weight to the support leg, the continuing motion would shift just past it, and you'd be off-balance to the side of the support leg. This would also explain why you're not off-balance when simply trying to kick in your cubicle. Experiment with a slight purposeful drop of your weight just to the heel of the support leg (assuming that heel is pointed at the target). See if that kills the over-shift I'm imagining is there.

With the second one, that sounds like you're keeping your weight too far to the heel (again, I'm assuming the heel is pointed at the target), and depending upon the strike against the dummy (or person, who may also be a dummy) to correct for it. For this, try a slight, purposeful lowering of your weight through that support knee, which will fix this over-extension if I'm picturing it correctly.

Both of these (assuming I've spotted the causes), in my experience, correct themselves as you develop a better feel for your own balance points in movement. Practicing slow kicks both with and without contact, with one finger on a chair back (to make balancing MUCH easier), and playing with different ways of raising/lowering your weight will help you develop that "feel" (and the support muscles at the ankle).


----------



## KPM (Sep 23, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> Try again...View attachment 20137



Sometimes called a "Tripodal dummy."


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 23, 2016)

KPM said:


> Sometimes called a "Tripodal dummy."



Correct. That is the term I use, but have noted over the years that most of the other families refer to it as a gerk jong.


----------



## Juany118 (Sep 23, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> That works, but requires I stop and tape it out each time. Easier mid-class to toss out the diamond (okay, it's a square, damnit!) to work on something. The PVC also (as mentioned earlier) makes it clear when you step across the line, rather than around it.








And this isn't a bad basic Kali footwork work out video.

[video]




Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KPM (Sep 23, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> Correct. That is the term I use, but have noted over the years that most of the other families refer to it as a gerk jong.



"gerk jong" sounds nasty, but that's just me!


----------



## Juany118 (Sep 23, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> And this isn't a bad basic Kali footwork work out video.
> 
> [video]
> 
> ...


Late edit.  Now of course this footwork is a bit more "open" than you typically find in WC, but not universally because, imo, how tight or open your footwork becomes is governed by your opponent.  

Example... I am 5'10" and last night I was training with someone who is about 6'4" so I needed to open up my footwork because his reach was substantially more than mine.  Now studying Kali as well this was easy, but I have seen some "pure" WC people stumble a bit when they have to open up either in a circumstance like this or when dealing with a subject armed with a knife or club (in training of course).

As such I would still say such a drill is of value to a WC practitioner as well.  However my experience with WC is TWC and there appears to be more "stepping" footwork in it than other styles of WC so mileage may vary in terms of opinions on this.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 23, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> Primarily on the side kick, even though I do it only as high as the knee. There are some people who will go as high as the waist, but I don't like to do that because I always think, "If I were fighting a grappler, this would be like handing them my head." Hell, even if someone DOESN'T train in grappling, I think they could take advantage of it.
> 
> I'm not saying my self-imposed "no kicks higher than knees" rule is right for everyone. It is just the one that seems right for me, given my balance issues.


First tip: keep your support leg straight
Second tip: do you have any idea how hard it is to catch a proper side kick? It's not any more dangerous for you than a front kick and arguably has more damage potential. 
Third tip: raise your kicking knee first then pump out


----------



## Cephalopod (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm a big believer in footwork drills such as the ones mentioned above.

Problem is, for a family man/working stiff such as myself there's only so many hours in a day I can devote to training.

I have found, however, that there are some habits I can get into which promote good balance ergo more solid footwork.

First I put some awareness in my posture and the tension in my legs, and then when I move I shift my weight completely to one leg to the other and my unloaded foot hover, barely touching the ground. The key is that I move my body just enough to unbalance myself and then recover my balance by sinking or pivoting just a little. I do this back and forth as I move around. I try to make the movement it subtle enough that if somebody sees me doing they'll barely notice and won't give me funny looks!

It's certainly not as effective as combat specific MA drills. But I've developed a habit of doing it whenever I move around my office or my kitchen, when I brush my teeth or stand in line at the airport etc.

So I figure I've logged a lot of hours training something that's healthy in promoting body mindfulness and balance and I do notice the difference in stability when training.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 24, 2016)

I stand in my basic front-facing wing chun stance when I brush my teeth, when I use the restroom (not to give too much info, but when standing of course), when I feel like standing instead of sitting at my cubicle, and so on.


----------



## Juany118 (Sep 24, 2016)

wingchun100 said:


> I stand in my basic front-facing wing chun stance when I brush my teeth, when I use the restroom (not to give too much info, but when standing of course), when I feel like standing instead of sitting at my cubicle, and so on.



I kinda chuckled when you said this only because of class the other night.  A couple nights a month we have a person granted "Provisional Master" status by Grand Master William Cheung at my school.  He said "do the _Ma_ when you can to build strength and help with your structure but we fight in 'these' stances, not in _Ma."  _I assume you mean_ Ma _by basic front stance (because the left and right neutral stances used are the "basic" fighting stances in TWC.)


----------



## anerlich (Sep 25, 2016)

I practice stance and balance while riding the train. Sometimes. You can take this sh*t too far. 

Make your everyday stance your fighting stance, and your fighting stance you're everyday stance.  - Mushashi

I'll work on the first bit. I don't want to look like a d*ck while I'm standing at a bus stop.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 25, 2016)

Cephalopod said:


> I'm a big believer in footwork drills such as the ones mentioned above.
> 
> Problem is, for a family man/working stiff such as myself there's only so many hours in a day I can devote to training.
> 
> ...


There are  certainly a lot of in-situ exercises we can do to work on balance, etc. If I'm on a subway or train, I'll try standing in different stances, facing in different directions as the train starts, stops, takes curves, and just wobbles while moving. This lets me examine where the weaknesses and strengths are in a stance. I can try widening, lengthening, lowering, raising, etc. to see what effect it has. All becomes input I can use when training, and I'm developing those balance muscles at the same time.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 25, 2016)

anerlich said:


> I practice stance and balance while riding the train. Sometimes. You can take this sh*t too far.
> 
> Make your everyday stance your fighting stance, and your fighting stance you're everyday stance.  - Mushashi
> 
> I'll work on the first bit. I don't want to look like a d*ck while I'm standing at a bus stop.


I think the point of the quote is that you should be able to create a personal "fighting stance" that's usable for just standing around. I tend to stand with one hip slightly back, not quite in a hanmi stance, but with enough of the same mechanics to make it possible to use that same stance in the dojo.


----------



## wingchun100 (Sep 26, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> I kinda chuckled when you said this only because of class the other night.  A couple nights a month we have a person granted "Provisional Master" status by Grand Master William Cheung at my school.  He said "do the _Ma_ when you can to build strength and help with your structure but we fight in 'these' stances, not in _Ma."  _I assume you mean_ Ma _by basic front stance (because the left and right neutral stances used are the "basic" fighting stances in TWC.)


 
Yes, I meant your Sil Lum Tao stance.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 4, 2017)

Juany118 said:


> Foot work, footwork, footwork.
> 
> I actually made a "diamond" out of PVC tubing (using Kali sticks as the baseline length) so there are times when I will simply practice proper footwork moving in, out and laterally, 360 degrees around it.  You would be surprised, when starting out, how often you will not step around but over the pipes when very close.  In a real fight that means you are tripping yourself on your opponent's leg.  It's also useful to do this with a partner, both of you "dancing" around it because you have to learn timing as you move back and forth in opposing directions.  It gets even more fun if instead of a set pattern you have one partner lead the general direction because that helps you learn to read body language if not leading and how to hide telegraphing if leading
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


 
What's the length of your average Kali stick? I want to finally give this a try.


----------



## Juany118 (May 4, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> What's the length of your average Kali stick? I want to finally give this a try.


~28 inches or so.


----------



## geezer (May 4, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> What's the length of your average Kali stick? I want to finally give this a try.



28 inches is fine, but it really depends on what you are training. Some FMA systems train with very specific sizes of stick.

We on the other hand generally use sticks between 4 inches and 7 feet in length. 

For _bastones_, lately I've been ordering a shorter size, 2 feet long, and a little heavier, say about 1-1/8 inch diameter, to add a little heft. But our system considers the stick just a training device for whatever you might have at hand to grab. Or for empty handed defense. So stick size is de-emphasized.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 4, 2017)

geezer said:


> 28 inches is fine, but it really depends on what you are training. Some FMA systems train with very specific sizes of stick.
> 
> We on the other hand generally use sticks between 4 inches and 7 feet in length.
> 
> For _bastones_, lately I've been ordering a shorter size, 2 feet long, and a little heavier, say about 1-1/8 inch diameter, to add a little heft. But our system considers the stick just a training device for whatever you might have at hand to grab. Or for empty handed defense. So stick size is de-emphasized.


 
Fair enough, but I was asking for it in terms of constructing the training tool that I could put on the floor to help me train footwork.


----------



## geezer (May 4, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Fair enough, but I was asking for it in terms of constructing the training tool that I could put on the floor to help me train footwork.



Try chalk. Sticks roll around!


----------



## dudewingchun (May 4, 2017)

Pretty late response to the original Op. Surprised there is no mention of doing physical conditioning.

You will get tired in a fight no matter what IMO.


----------



## JR 137 (May 5, 2017)

dudewingchun said:


> Pretty late response to the original Op. Surprised there is no mention of doing physical conditioning.
> 
> You will get tired in a fight no matter what IMO.


 The original post mentioned stuff like 500 punches, kicks, bag work, etc.  Pretty sure everyone took that as he's getting in his conditioning.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 8, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> The original post mentioned stuff like 500 punches, kicks, bag work, etc.  Pretty sure everyone took that as he's getting in his conditioning.


 
I am guessing he means working out, but exercise will not improve the martial art skills itself. It will improve my physical health, yes, but not my Wing Chun skills.

I was asking about things that I could to supplement the fact that I don't get to train with others. (Obviously you can't do chi sao or sparring alone. I mean, people have suggested shadow boxing, but to me that seems to be limited by your own imagination. And not for nothing, but there's no way you can judge correct distance and timing through that.)


----------



## JR 137 (May 8, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> I am guessing he means working out, but exercise will not improve the martial art skills itself. It will improve my physical health, yes, but not my Wing Chun skills.
> 
> I was asking about things that I could to supplement the fact that I don't get to train with others. (Obviously you can't do chi sao or sparring alone. I mean, people have suggested shadow boxing, but to me that seems to be limited by your own imagination. And not for nothing, but there's no way you can judge correct distance and timing through that.)



No argument from me.

How's everything been lately?  Training going ok?


----------



## wingchun100 (May 8, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> No argument from me.
> 
> How's everything been lately?  Training going ok?


 
Meh. That is a long, sad story that I would rather not air here. I know in the past I have said some things in public that others might not (for example, in my thread about how mental health is the most neglected area of training), but there are certain things where I will draw the line about discussing out loud. LOL


----------



## JR 137 (May 8, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Meh. That is a long, sad story that I would rather not air here. I know in the past I have said some things in public that others might not (for example, in my thread about how mental health is the most neglected area of training), but there are certain things where I will draw the line about discussing out loud. LOL



Sorry to hear that.  Keep your head up.  We're here for you.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 9, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Keep your head up.  We're here for you.


 
Thanks, man. I appreciate it.
It's good to know SOMEONE is.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 9, 2017)

I plan on adjusting the training I do at home, meaning in terms of the forms I focus on.

1) I was doing all 3 empty hand forms 3 times a day, but I am thinking about letting go of Biu Jee for now. I really need to focus on the stance/rooting developed in SLT, not to mention I sometimes still lose my balance when I pivot during CK. Those issues need to be addressed in a major way.

2) My wooden dummy is nearing completion, so I plan on doing that form too. Why? Because it will help with timing, distance, and the proper release of energy into a target. What I mean by that is that sometimes, when I play the dummy form and I do a move like "po pai," I find myself rocking back...because I am not releasing it properly. Also, after watching footage of myself on the dummy, I can see that it looks like I'm not really getting my entire body into the movements.

3) Other than the above, I also mix in things like footwork, practicing all techniques (punches/kicks/simultaneous attack and defense) throughout the day.

NOTE: I am not sure if that is the correct romanization of "po pai." Hopefully it is close enough so that those of you who know the move will know what I mean.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 9, 2017)

I will confide this much: the REAL problem is that there is so much to work on that I can get overwhelmed. That is why I always look for one thing to try to focus on, meaning the biggest area of weakness. There are quite a few, but I aim to minimize my stress by figuring out what can be practiced ONLY with others. When I do that, I can say to myself, "Okay, it's beyond my control when others are available, so I will focus on what I can do alone." This helps out immensely, until I start to think of all there is to do! LOL

*Sil Lum Tao
*Chum Kiu
*Biu Jee
*Wooden Dummy
*footwork
*sinking/rooting
*punches
*kicks
*simultaneous attack/defense
*pivoting

And more that I am probably not even thinking of at this moment.

So in order for my brain to not shut down, I have to pick out just a few things to focus on at a time. When I feel I have reached a level of "competence" with them, then I move on. Or I try to group things together. Example: Chum Kiu incorporates pivoting, footwork, and kicking. (It also has the sinking/rooting, but not in the same way as Sil Lum Tao, where that stationary horse stance REALLY drills the idea of rooting into you.) So if I give myself a checklist of several MAIN items that have "sub-items," that helps me relax.

Just the way my kooky brain works.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 9, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Thanks, man. I appreciate it.
> It's good to know SOMEONE is.


As always, reach out if you need anything.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 9, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> I will confide this much: the REAL problem is that there is so much to work on that I can get overwhelmed. That is why I always look for one thing to try to focus on, meaning the biggest area of weakness. There are quite a few, but I aim to minimize my stress by figuring out what can be practiced ONLY with others. When I do that, I can say to myself, "Okay, it's beyond my control when others are available, so I will focus on what I can do alone." This helps out immensely, until I start to think of all there is to do! LOL
> 
> *Sil Lum Tao
> *Chum Kiu
> ...


My approach has always been to pick something to work on for the month. I'm the opposite of you in this (I don't get overwhelmed with too much to consider, I just wander aimlessly through the topics), but we need the same fix: focus on something. So, you could reasonably go through your entire list by choosing one form and one or two of the other topics (so Chum Kiu, plus front kick and rooting, for instance). That's a month of practice, then you decide at the end of that month whether to continue with those or swap some or all out.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 9, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> My approach has always been to pick something to work on for the month. I'm the opposite of you in this (I don't get overwhelmed with too much to consider, I just wander aimlessly through the topics), but we need the same fix: focus on something. So, you could reasonably go through your entire list by choosing one form and one or two of the other topics (so Chum Kiu, plus front kick and rooting, for instance). That's a month of practice, then you decide at the end of that month whether to continue with those or swap some or all out.


 
I am a big "list" guy, so I should write out anything and everything I can think of that would require work, and go from there. Like you said, focus on something for a month.

I should really create two so I can alleviate my mind on a more consistent basis. Every now and then, thoughts of the lack of chi sao/sparring creep in and frustrate me again. I have to constantly remind myself: nothing you can do...nothing you can do...nothing you can do.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 9, 2017)

I kind of half-finished what I was saying there. LOL

When I said "create two," I meant to say two lists. One would be things I can do solo, the other would require a partner. Obviously the "with partner" list would be super short (chi sao/sparring/applications), but like I said...it would help as a visual reminder of what is beyond my control.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 10, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> My approach has always been to pick something to work on for the month. I'm the opposite of you in this (I don't get overwhelmed with too much to consider, I just wander aimlessly through the topics), but we need the same fix: focus on something. So, you could reasonably go through your entire list by choosing one form and one or two of the other topics (so Chum Kiu, plus front kick and rooting, for instance). That's a month of practice, then you decide at the end of that month whether to continue with those or swap some or all out.


 
Following your advice BIG TIME, man. For the next 30 days, I am going to do the following:

*Sil Lum Tao several times a day while standing on one leg (alternating legs of course). What is the purpose? This is one of many exercises Sifu suggested to help me develop my rooting.

*Chum Kiu. Since a lot of this form involves pivoting and stepping and so on, I cannot do it on one leg. However, it still helps me in multiple areas where I need work (pivoting, stepping, rooting, kicking, etc.) and others where it does not hurt to brush up your skills.

And for now...that's it. There are other little random things I can do throughout the day (stand at the copier in my basic stance, practice simultaneous attack/defend, etc.), but I think the above provides me a good focus as far as forms go for now. Once I get my wooden dummy completed, I am going to add that back into the mix as well because that focuses on a couple areas that the other forms do not:

1) entry
2) timing
3) gauging distance
4) releasing the energy of the techniques into a tangible object

This last one is especially important because the way the dummy reacts will help you figure out if you are getting your entire body into the strikes, or if you are using just your arms.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 11, 2017)

Today is day 2 of the plan I outlined above. I am amazed at how, even though I do exercise, doing Sil Lum Tao on one leg is a KILLER.  I also wind up getting a lot of pain in my feet. Not sure what that is all about. More research is required!


----------



## wingchun100 (May 17, 2017)

Man, this rooting stuff really is a B! However, I am only one week into it. I need to give myself a break sometimes!

It seems like my balance is worse on my right foot, which is odd because I favor the right, what with me being right-handed and all.  My calf muscles get the better of me, and I have to come out of my stance for a moment. However, I did notice today that this didn't happen until the second-to-last section of the form. I consider it progress!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 17, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Man, this rooting stuff really is a B! However, I am only one week into it. I need to give myself a break sometimes!
> 
> It seems like my balance is worse on my right foot, which is odd because I favor the right, what with me being right-handed and all.  My calf muscles get the better of me, and I have to come out of my stance for a moment. However, I did notice today that this didn't happen until the second-to-last section of the form. I consider it progress!


My experience is that most right-footed people balance better on their left. My theory (based upon playing soccer for many years) is that you'll use the right more, so the left is more practiced at being the balance leg.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 17, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> My experience is that most right-footed people balance better on their left. My theory (based upon playing soccer for many years) is that you'll use the right more, so the left is more practiced at being the balance leg.


 
And he's back!

I see your point. That makes sense.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 17, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> For the next 30 days, I am going to do the following: ...


I like to plan just for 1 week. For example, in this week, I may just concentrate on 4 combos such as:

1. N - groin kick, face punch.
2. E - foot sweep, leading arm jam, neck choke.
3. S - hook punch, under hook, shoulder press, leg spring.
4. W - downward separate hands, bear hug, outer hook.

I will drill N-E-S-W, N-E-S-W, N-E-S-W, ... 50 times non-stop. Next week I may pick up 4 different combos to train.

The advantage of this training method are:

- If I have to get into a fight tomorrow, I will have at least 4 combos that I feel fresh to use.
- My combo can come from any MA system.
- I'll never get bored. Every week I can train something new.
- If I link these 4 combos into a form, I'm creating a new short form every week.
- My combo are at least 2 to 5 moves. This will force me to think ahead.
- ...


----------



## wingchun100 (May 19, 2017)

Following GP's advice, I did make a list...two, actually...of things I can practice on my own versus things that would need a partner. I'm going to split this up or it will make too long of a read. Here is the "need partner" list first.

*NEED PARTNER*
1) Sparring/chi sao (single and double hand)
2) Entry footwork
3) Zoning footwork
4) Self-defense application drills
5) Timing
6) Distance
7) Trapping
8) Receiving/sending off energy
9) Sensitivity
10) Flowing
11) Moving "with conviction"
12) Focus mitt drills

I put item 11 in quotes because I was (oddly enough) quoting something my Sifu said to me.

We were doing chi sao, and he said I was doing my techniques half-heartedly. He said, "If you are going to do it, then do it with conviction." 

That has always been a struggle of mine, because I equate doing things with conviction to "being assertive." That was one of the reasons I got into martial arts in the first place: to possibly help with that. It just goes to show how literally NOTHING beats training in person because at home I would be doing the forms and thinking, "Yeah I really nailed that lan sao!" or "BOOM! I just knocked that lop sao out of the park!"

Then I go to class, and find I am still pretty lacking in the assertive, "oompf" factor that the techniques need!

Up next: my list of solo items.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 19, 2017)

Meh...I was going to share the "solo training" list, but then I realized since no one else has been replying, this really isn't like a conversation; it is more like a blog post! LOL

So I think I will save the rest of my training ideas for a blog.


----------



## Buka (May 19, 2017)

I've been doing twitch exercises from the center of my core. Not even throwing the accompanying punch, just twitching from the middle. Do them all over the house.
Lot of fun.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 19, 2017)

Buka said:


> I've been doing twitch exercises from the center of my core. Not even throwing the accompanying punch, just twitching from the middle. Do them all over the house.
> Lot of fun.


Oh, the images!

(Someone get me some brain bleach!!)


----------



## JR 137 (May 19, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Meh...I was going to share the "solo training" list, but then I realized since no one else has been replying, this really isn't like a conversation; it is more like a blog post! LOL
> 
> So I think I will save the rest of my training ideas for a blog.



I'm replying.  Post what you're going to do solo.  Then again, I don't know WC terminology.


----------



## Buka (May 20, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Oh, the images!
> 
> (Someone get me some brain bleach!!)


----------



## wingchun100 (May 21, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> I'm replying.  Post what you're going to do solo.  Then again, I don't know WC terminology.



Okay, man, I will on Monday. Sorry if that came off like "poor me no one is replying, wah wah." 

I wasn't throwing a "pity me" party there. I was seriously worried that I was turning this into my own personal blog.


----------



## JR 137 (May 21, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Okay, man, I will on Monday. Sorry if that came off like "poor me no one is replying, wah wah."
> 
> I wasn't throwing a "pity me" party there. I was seriously worried that I was turning this into my own personal blog.


I didn't take it that way at all


----------



## wingchun100 (May 21, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> I didn't take it that way at all



I know. That was all in my head. Sometimes I am too self-conscious for my own good.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2017)

*SOLO WORK*
1) Forms: Sil Lum Tao, Chum Kiu, Biu Jee, and Mook Jong (wooden dummy)
2) Kim sut (this is the "knees in" part of our basic stance)
3) Rooting
4) Applications on the dummy (other than the form)
5) Various strikes: punch, palm strike, chop, elbow, kicks
6) Entry footwork
7) Zoning footwork
8) Distance
NOTE: I can practice 6-8 by stepping up to inanimate objects like a telephone pole, a tree, the leg of a table, etc.
9) Timing
10) Pivoting
11) Shifting
12) Simultaneous attack and defense: in basic stance, with pivot, with footwork
13) Hit wall bag
14) Shadow box
15) Proper release of energy (when working on the dummy)
16) Body unity (when pivoting and shifting)
17) Shadw boxing


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2017)

Now here is the fun part.

What I have written above seems like a pretty extensive list, right? I mean, 17 items on the solo list. And I am sure there are some of you who might even think that list is too short.  Whatever the case, one fact remains: when it comes to training, there is always a LOT to train! How the hell can anyone fit all this into a day? We all have so much going on. For me, I have two jobs (technically 3 if you include freelance writing), a girlfriend, 4 kids, 2 stepkids, and so on and so forth.

The answer (for my brain anyway) is consolidation.

Sometimes when you think you are working just one item from your list, you may actually be working several. Take Sil Lum Tao for example. When you do that form, are you doing JUST that? No! Let's take a deeper look:

SIL LUM TAO WORKS:
1) The form itself
2) Kim sut
3) Rooting
4) Punch
5) Palm strike
6) Chop
7) Various other techniques such as bong sao, pak sao, tan sao, etc.

So maybe this approach is a little crazy for some. Maybe people might think I put too much thought into it, but this is how I personally have to go about it. This is what works for me. Otherwise I would feel overwhelmed and get NOTHING done. Maybe no one else has that same feeling that I get, but then again...someone else might. And if they are out there, and they read this, identify with it, and take something away from it that actually helps them in their training...well, then that would make it worth posting.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2017)

I just thought of another way to consolidate: rather than separate things out by attack (punch, kick, elbow, etc.) and defense (bong sao, pak sao, etc.), I could say "practice various techniques" to include ALL of it under one umbrella.

Always seeking to simplify.


----------



## JR 137 (May 22, 2017)

There is crossover in everything you do.  Hitting a wall bag and shadow boxing have footwork involved, or at least should have footwork involved.

I'm not sure what you mean by a wall bag, however.  Is it basically a heavy bag?  If not, and you have the means and space for one, you should strongly consider getting one.  IMO a heavy bag is probably the single best piece of equipment a striker can get.  But it has to be used intelligently; just throwing as many punches and kicks as hard as you can for some predetermined amount of time isn't intelligently.

Something that you alluded to - people think they have to do everything everyday.  That takes way too long and burns people out pretty quickly.  The best thing is to have a schedule.  Work on specific things each day, on something like a 4 day schedule.  So for karate guy me on a heavy bag, it could be...

Monday - Emphasize punching and punch combos
Tuesday - Emphasize kicking and kick combos
Thursday - Emphasize seemlessly punching and kicking in combination
Friday - Emphasize Thursday's stuff with entering and exiting.

As warmup and cool down, practice forms, and do sets of single punches and/or kicks, open hand strikes, etc.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> There is crossover in everything you do.  Hitting a wall bag and shadow boxing have footwork involved, or at least should have footwork involved.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by a wall bag, however.  Is it basically a heavy bag?  If not, and you have the means and space for one, you should strongly consider getting one.  IMO a heavy bag is probably the single best piece of equipment a striker can get.  But it has to be used intelligently; just throwing as many punches and kicks as hard as you can for some predetermined amount of time isn't intelligently.
> 
> ...


 
When I say wall bag, I am referring to this:

Wing Chun Wall Bag | eBay


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2017)

Also...no room for a heavy bag at the moment.

No room for my wooden dummy yet either. Soon, though...I hope.


----------



## DanT (May 22, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> When I say wall bag, I am referring to this:
> 
> Wing Chun Wall Bag | eBay


You can still practice some footwork using that (turning stance punching / step in triple punch).


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2017)

The only part where I really face problems is shadow boxing. The way I do it is by imagining various ways an opponent would come up and attack me, but the problem is...for some reason, my imagination is limited! It seems like I keep picturing the same stuff over and over again. For a while I tried typing "Street Fights" into YouTube, to watch how real ruffians might come at you on the street, but that didn't help get the creative juices flowing much either.

I could always Google "how to shadow box effectively/properly." That is the 21st century way!


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2017)

What I am trying to do is figure out:

1) what solo training ideas are worked by the forms themselves
2) what is left over, and finally
3) how to schedule the leftovers so I give them all a decent amount of attention.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 22, 2017)

As for what is "a decent amount of attention," that has yet to be determined.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 23, 2017)

Aside from shadbow boxing, for solo drills I was also thinking of coming up with "flow drills," where I would imagine someone coming at me with a particular attack...I meet it with a counter attack...and then follow up with 2-3 more attacks. The goal is to not think about it, to just "flow." Since there will be no real person trying to knock my head off, I can even do these in slow motion, giving myself time to think of what to do next, with the idea that in the future I will not need to think. However, I have encountered two problems here:

1) I have found that there are only so many ways I can imagine someone coming at me (a problem which I have mentioned in the past, and have yet to overcome, although I AM working on it).
2) There's no way to know how someone would react to my first attack.

Here's an example of what I mean with problem #2: Let's say someone comes at me with a wide, looping, right-handed haymaker. I handle the haymaker with a Biu Sao while doing a straight punch either to the torso or face. Well, what then??? I cannot possibly know how they will react!

*Will the person back off, realizing I've had some training and know my sh*t, and the fight will end?
*Will they not be phased at all and keep attacking? If so, how? Since I cannot answer "how," then I feel like I cannot accurately create a "flow" drill because it is too unpredictable!

I know some of you are reading this and have an answer, but sit tight...I do too. I just wanted to avoid making a post that is too lengthy, so I am going to reply again shortly.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 23, 2017)

Okay, so to follow up on what I was saying: those two questions prove one thing, which is something all of us here already knew...

NOTHING BEATS HAVING A PARTNER!!!

Still, for those of us who don't, there are some options. For example, in the last post I said, "Will a person keep on attacking me? If so, how?" That was where I got stalled out because fights are unpredictable. So I kept saying to myself, "How can I come up with a flow drill when there is no partner feeding me anything, so I don't know what they will do?"

The answer is simple, really: since it is a drill and not a real fight, I can imagine someone continuing to come at me in any way I want! All I have to do is remember that a drill is a drill, and it might not be how someone comes at me in reality. I can imagine a certain string of techniques, but I also have to remember to keep it flexible. What works in one situation might not work in another. Even if I imagine being attacked in the same way over and over, I should keep trying out different strings of techniques to keep my mind from getting fixated on following one path.

That's why we aim to "be formless, shapeless...like water." It always circles back to that.


----------



## JR 137 (May 23, 2017)

What you're saying reminds me of how I viewbag work...

I visualize a punch coming in, say a right hook/haymaker.  I'll step in and protect my head from it, while starting a counter combo.  The combo is often straight right to the body, left hook to the body, right uppercut.  Then circle out and away.  I'll go slow at first, paying attention to where my lead and rear foot are, where they're pointing, and when and where they should go next.  Once I've got that down, I'll pay attention to where my non-punching hand is, and the route it'll take on it's way to the next punch.  I'll also pay attention to my posture, make sure my chin is tucked, and my head is constantly moving.  Once I feel like all of that stuff is as efficient and as protective as possible, I'll speed it up.  Go faster, go harder.  Over and over.  Until it feels like muscle memory.  Then I'll try a different combo. And another one.  Then I'll visualize a left hook.  Lather, rinse, repeat.  

Then I'll visualize a straight punch.  Same process.

I like mixing up the levels of attack, as once you throw a punch or two at the stomach, the attacker's hands tend to come down, exposing the face.  I like to counter a low punch with a high punch, as the ribs/torso is typically exposed far more than the head during that punch.

I'm far better at countering than attacking.  So I spend time attacking.  Getting in with hands and kicks.  I also find I step back before I counter too often, so I keep drilling going forward and getting off the line of attack while countering.

Then I get to the dojo thinking I've got this foolproof plan, and a better fighter comes along and undoes everything I worked on   In all fairness, it's usually the people who'd beat me down no matter what I do and how much I practice.  

Then it's back to the drawing board, keeping an eye on everything that went wrong.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 24, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> What you're saying reminds me of how I viewbag work...
> 
> I visualize a punch coming in, say a right hook/haymaker.  I'll step in and protect my head from it, while starting a counter combo.  The combo is often straight right to the body, left hook to the body, right uppercut.  Then circle out and away.  I'll go slow at first, paying attention to where my lead and rear foot are, where they're pointing, and when and where they should go next.  Once I've got that down, I'll pay attention to where my non-punching hand is, and the route it'll take on it's way to the next punch.  I'll also pay attention to my posture, make sure my chin is tucked, and my head is constantly moving.  Once I feel like all of that stuff is as efficient and as protective as possible, I'll speed it up.  Go faster, go harder.  Over and over.  Until it feels like muscle memory.  Then I'll try a different combo. And another one.  Then I'll visualize a left hook.  Lather, rinse, repeat.
> 
> ...


 
What you said about stepping back is something that happens to me during Chi Sao. When someone moves forward, I am quick to step back, or as one of my classmates says it, I "jump out of the pocket." Instead I should learn to stand my ground, receive the energy and then send it off.


----------



## geezer (May 24, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> What you said about stepping back is something that happens to me during Chi Sao. When someone moves forward, I am quick to step back, or as one of my classmates says it, I "jump out of the pocket." Instead I should learn to stand my ground, receive the energy and then send it off.



If your opponent drives forward forcefully, I find that turning, and if necessary, sidestepping offline is superior to stepping back.


----------



## DanT (May 24, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> What you said about stepping back is something that happens to me during Chi Sao. When someone moves forward, I am quick to step back, or as one of my classmates says it, I "jump out of the pocket." Instead I should learn to stand my ground, receive the energy and then send it off.


You can turn your stance. Do you ever do Chi Sao on a platform, or with your back to the wall?


----------



## wingchun100 (May 25, 2017)

DanT said:


> You can turn your stance. Do you ever do Chi Sao on a platform, or with your back to the wall?


 
No, I have not tried that.

It's not a matter of me figuring out how to receive and send off. I know it and understand it. Now it is a matter of doing it...breaking old, bad habits.


----------



## DanT (May 25, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> No, I have not tried that.
> 
> It's not a matter of me figuring out how to receive and send off. I know it and understand it. Now it is a matter of doing it...breaking old, bad habits.


Next time you do Chi Sao, try it with your back to a wall, or on a Mat with little space. I found that doing this really helps.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 25, 2017)

DanT said:


> Next time you do Chi Sao, try it with your back to a wall, or on a Mat with little space. I found that doing this really helps.


 
A shot I will give this, yes! Thanks!


----------



## JR 137 (May 25, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> No, I have not tried that.
> 
> It's not a matter of me figuring out how to receive and send off. I know it and understand it. Now it is a matter of doing it...breaking old, bad habits.



Wait, you mean your body doesn't do exactly what your brain tells it to do and when?  Seriously?  What's wrong with you? 

If only my body listened to my brain.  I'd be unstoppable.  Then again, who wouldn't be?  One day, we'll be able to download MA programs directly into our brains and have our bodies do exactly what's supposed to be done like in The Matrix.  Then again, I don't know how much fun that would be.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 25, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Wait, you mean your body doesn't do exactly what your brain tells it to do and when?  Seriously?  What's wrong with you?
> 
> If only my body listened to my brain.  I'd be unstoppable.  Then again, who wouldn't be?  One day, we'll be able to download MA programs directly into our brains and have our bodies do exactly what's supposed to be done like in The Matrix.  Then again, I don't know how much fun that would be.


 
Nothing is fun when it is learned in a flash like that. The work is what makes it great!


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 1, 2017)

In another thread I asked people to sum up one thing that each Wing Chun form teaches you. Some people said, "Well, each one teaches you more than one thing." This is true, but the point of the exercise was to name just one if that was all you could name.

I have taken that to heart, and combined it with something @gpseymour said, about picking 1-2 things to focus on for 30 days. In my case, I am going to pick 3 things as they relate to 3 Wing Chun forms:

1) Sil Lum Tao: rooting
2) Chum Kiu: body unity
3) Mook Jong: proper release of energy

These things will be my main focus.


----------



## Phobius (Jun 4, 2017)

Just throwing it out there. Sometimes focusing on things when doing forms can counteract the purpose of the form.

If focusing on a single thing for 30 days without guidance you may very well be getting the wrong idea about something. While it is not a bad thing to focus like that it is perhaps easier when you have a very good understanding of it. Or not. It is all individual and personality traits that decide what works best for each person.

So throwing out my suggestion here.

Focus not on what you decide but rather do the forms with a clear mind. And then next time you focus on improving or answering the question you raised to yourself last time doing the form. This means that if you have something you feel insecure or unsure about it gets your immediate attentiont. This rather than being something you get frustrated by while focusing on something else thus breaking your training eventually.

Then again it is all down to your personality what works best for your.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 5, 2017)

Phobius said:


> Just throwing it out there. Sometimes focusing on things when doing forms can counteract the purpose of the form.
> 
> If focusing on a single thing for 30 days without guidance you may very well be getting the wrong idea about something. While it is not a bad thing to focus like that it is perhaps easier when you have a very good understanding of it. Or not. It is all individual and personality traits that decide what works best for each person.
> 
> ...



Why do you say "Without guidance?" I am just curious if that is an impression you got, or if you are basing it on what I do or do not say in my posts. I have a Sifu that I am in regular contact with. Even when not in class, I talk to him on Facebook and send videos for how my form is progressing. Like you said, it is up to each person's personality. For me, as I have said in other posts, if I think about EVERYTHING that could use fixing, then I get overwhelmed. This kind of hyper-focusing is what works for me.


----------



## Phobius (Jun 5, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> Why do you say "Without guidance?" I am just curious if that is an impression you got, or if you are basing it on what I do or do not say in my posts. I have a Sifu that I am in regular contact with. Even when not in class, I talk to him on Facebook and send videos for how my form is progressing. Like you said, it is up to each person's personality. For me, as I have said in other posts, if I think about EVERYTHING that could use fixing, then I get overwhelmed. This kind of hyper-focusing is what works for me.



I say without guidance because I do not know who reads this text and take the example to heart. I often try to do this, cover my base just in case someone in a different situation does not jump off a bridge because they believe that is what I said.

Not everyone has the option to regularly meet or even have a sifu.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 13, 2017)

Really honing in on this "training at home" thing.

One of the things I miss out on the most is, of course, Chi Sao and pressure training. Class is held only once a week. I get to go only every TWO weeks. Plus when I go, there are usually people there who have not started Chi Sao yet. For a while I tried networking with other WC/JKD people, but that never panned out due to scheduling.

So I cannot go to class, nor can I meet outside with people who can Chi Sao. What's a person to do?

I found a solution, courtesy of Dom Izzo.

There was one video he had that I believe was called, "How can Wing Chun be effective in a street fight?" Or something like that. His demo partner in the video was a big, burly guy, and he was getting in close and crowding Dom. At one point in the video Dom said something like, "If your partner doesn't know Chi Sao, then just make it a game. Try to touch his chest."

So I tried that out with my girlfriend. I told her to not lose contact with my arms (just like in Chi Sao), and try to touch my chest. And wouldn't you know it? Worked like a charm! Is it as good as doing Chi Sao with a skilled partner? Of course not, but I'm trying to bridge the gaps in my training in any way possible. This seems to be a suitable substitute for now.


----------



## geezer (Jun 13, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> ...So I tried that out with my girlfriend. I told her to not lose contact with my arms (just like in Chi Sao), and *try to touch my chest.* And wouldn't you know it? Worked like a charm!



Then did you switch roles and try to touch her chest? 

...No wonder you like this "training at home" thing.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jun 13, 2017)

geezer said:


> Then did you switch roles and try to touch her chest?
> 
> ...No wonder you like this "training at home" thing.



That's a different game completely, which is not appropriate for these family-friendly forums.


----------

